# BearFoot Archery Shop



## Tom Hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone been into Bearfoot Archery in Flushing,MI? It's a new shop on the corner of Corunna and Seymour Rd. Wondering if anyone has an opinion of the shop. Need my bow tuned ( yes, getting started late this year.) and am thinking about taking it there rather than Gander Mountain.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Matt will take care of ya, good guy, and knows his way around a bow. 

May want to hurry, as most of the shops are swamped right now.

What do ya need done? I may be able to help you out here at the house.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Havent been to the new shop but Matt hooked me up when I was in a pinch this spring. Good guy to deal with.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I drive 110+ miles to see Matt. You cannot find a better guy and bow-tech!

Mark


----------



## Tom Hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Hoyt Em I just need my bow tuned and maybe a new string.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Tom Hunter said:


> Thanks guys. Hoyt Em I just need my bow tuned and maybe a new string.


Matt does both and makes the BEST strings/cables!

Mark


----------

